# Mantis Caresheets



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 26, 2005)

I was thinking that this site should have a caresheet forum.

like have it's own category like there is for 'General Discussions' and 'Breeder Feedback',

there should be a 'Mantis Caresheets' one.

what we could do is have each of the most commonly kept species having it's own thread, and the main post of each could have a basic caresheet to start with. then people add notes and as time goes by the original post would be edited to suit what the experienced carers notes have averaged out to.

i'm sure doing this would make the caresheets on here the best on the net because it's not one breeders opinion ( usually reposted from a different site ) - it would be a whole communities opinion!


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2005)

its a good idea, however, breeders have their preferences, and I think maybe there might be conflicitng advice and such like...maybe? maybe not?

Perosnally, I don't think the care and breeding of a mantis can be summed up in a short care sheet, if people are going to add care sheets, they would need to be very detailed.

I suppose also doing so, will cut down on the repeated, and obvious questions being asked!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree with Ian. There are a lot of different thoughts on the best way to keep certain species. It would be neat to have a forum or subforum for each species but that would take up a lot of space.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 26, 2005)

> ...will cut down on the repeated, and obvious questions


yeah, if all the frequently asked questions are covered then it would save experienced breeders having to answer the same questions over and over again.

the caresheets could be short, but then with links to discussions of further points if there's any differences of opinion on what works best


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 27, 2005)

also, anybody starting out caring for mantids would be more successful if they had a caresheet


----------



## scitch (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah very good idea i think


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 27, 2005)

I understand the argument that this would take a lot of work and be difficult to do. However, I feel if the effort is put in, it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Brandon (Nov 27, 2005)

I agree with Ian and Rick. If there were mantis caresheets, there wouldn't be any communication going on around the forum. People, all they have to do is read the caresheets, and thats it. People wouldn't ask questions or anything. Then this place wouldn't really be a forum.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 27, 2005)

i reckon there'd be just as much communication - if not more, as there'll be continuing debate over methods and their relative success, as well as the usual conversations.

the only thing there would be less of is the same old newbie questions being asked over and over again


----------



## Brandon (Nov 27, 2005)

I personally would just stick with the forum and not caresheets.


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 27, 2005)

I think if you print out this forum that would be the care sheet :lol:


----------



## scitch (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah i suppose it would spoil the forum


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey,

but if we had care sheets, then we wouldn't have the annoying questions being asked like "do un-mated female mantis lay ootheca" and so on. But we would still have people ask questions if they were unsure. And we could move on to more meningful topics on mantis instead of answering the same stupid questions again and again. I know these questions are stupid because I am guilty of having asked stuff that have been in the forum before etc.

Just to stop things being repeated, we could still get topics about pictures of mantis found on holidays, new mantis coming into the hobby and loads of stuff about enclosures and health problems people are unsure of.

Just to cut down on un-needed posts.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## infinity (Nov 27, 2005)

caresheets would be good for all the noobs... the forum can still be used for all the more complicated things... What i would do is have the big mantis breeders to put down general caresheets and then any *differences of opinion* - like "my mantis dies at that temperatues so i used this one"... can be expressed underneath


----------



## Tapos (Nov 27, 2005)

the other plus of the care sheets would be scientific versus common names. and possibly links to pictures, maybe even observations about the first part of the scientific name versus the last. i see caresheets at a lot of the breeder sites maybe links to them instead of repeating? how about a method of the month, where a member shows their technique via photos and written description, there would be a lot of variety and less noob(me) questions about what works. maybe a read it first noob area as the search does not always help. say 25 or 50 steps to a healthy mantis.


----------



## Rib (Nov 28, 2005)

im currently working on a website with pictures to illustrate everything as I go along. hopefully in a few days i'll have all the basic pages filled. I was going to ask people here to read it and anything that they directly disagree with, or feel they can add i'd love to hear from them. I'm trying to build the site i was looking for when i first got into mantids. This site is a great resource for information but you have to trudge through alot to find it all


----------



## scitch (Nov 28, 2005)

sounds great i would like to see a site like that aswell because im a beginner and tend to ask alot of dumb questions around here


----------



## Chris Dickie (Dec 1, 2005)

from some peoples opsts I would perhaps suggest an FAQ covering general questions asked about mantids

I think it would be nigh on impossible to get all 300+ members (i know not all still post but Im giving an example, lol) to agree on how to care on one species let alone several


----------

